# Visa Extension



## imrandel07 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi, I have been living in Italy (Milan) for the past one year with Long Stay D type Visa. Since the visa expiring date is pretty close I was wondering how can I extend my visa for another 3 years (since I am a fellow with 4 years contract in Italy). Although I have acquired Permesso di soggiorno but that is also going to expire along with my visa. I need a visa stamping on my passport that can enable be to move in and out of Italy (traveling from India too requires visa stamping on passport). With the extended visa, I can even reapply for the Permesso for another 3 years of stay. Can anyone guide me properly where I can get this visa stamp on my passport and what is the process ?
Thanks,
Imran


----------

